
Man dies after taking fish tank cleaner containing chloroquine phosphate - infinity0
https://theintercept.com/2020/03/24/trump-hyped-chloroquine-cure-covid-19-man-arizona-took-died/
======
mtmail
earlier discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22669467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22669467)

~~~
infinity0
Thanks, shame it got flagged for no good reason.

That discussion notes the lethal dose to be around 3-5g and the couple as
having had a teaspoon which would be around this mass.

However, this theintercept.com source is the only one I could find that
mentions a teaspoon as being their quantitative dose - even the original NBC
report didn't give a specific number. So I wonder how reliable this
information is.

